# What should I do now?



## darcyboy (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello.

I've been strugling with IBS for 3 years.

First, it started with diarrhea and I took agio granules(it increases volume of stool) and recovered soon.

But after few months, constipation started and I got a severe pain in my left rib.

So doctor gave me agio grandules and ramnos granule(probiotics for diherra and constipation), duphalac(laxtive).

But it make worse my condition and it makes more gas in my stomatch and diarrhea repeated.

Only accupunture was a little helped(tons of gas was expeled and peristalitic motion was reactiviated).

It worked for 3 months but it didn't maintain.

And now nothing is hepful.

I also takes simethicone but it can not make a huge change.

I was in hospital for a month and I have a severe pain with left rib. (I think it is something like gas and food.)

I have a conspitration but any medicine was not working.

I also tried resolr and dolcolax but it has a side effect with dirrhea.

So I took a polybutine but It makes constipation back.

I lost my weight 17kg with IBS.

I'm 27years old and Korean(South) and I visited lots of major hospitals but there was no doctor to solve my problem.

I can eat only water and low fordmap foods.

What should I do?

I want to pull out stucked all the gas in my left rib and food in my left rib and solve constipation problem.

If you have any idea or help, please do not hesitate to reply or to email.

If you know any medicine or know-how, please let me know.

Please give me a little help.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Have you tried Magnesium Citrate for constipation ? It is a gentle mineral supplement that works by increasing the water levels in the colon. It is available in liquid (this is often used for bowel prep before procedures - where they have you drink the whole bottle) which you would only take an ounce or so for treating constipation. It can take effect anywhere from an hour to 12 hours later but is gentle and does not normally cause cramps.''

The liquid form is handy to keep on hand for constipation - but the capsule version is usually a very low dose and could be taken daily for maintenance as it is literally just a mineral supplement.


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

PS - I have found great relief of my symptoms of IBS D but switching to a low carb / high protein diet.

No sugars, no starches and it cured the bloating and gas issues.


----------



## James Combs (Jan 13, 2016)

Try gas-x extra strength. that seems to be helping me with the gas problem, take it after each meal. avoid bean and beer, do a rice diet and take multi vitamins, drink lots of water, avoid taking normal pain meds like Advil and ibuprofen, they do not help. i believe in my year of having IBS, that gas build up is the cause of the major pain we IBS suffers have.


----------



## darcyboy (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for your opinion.

I'll try gas-x extra strength.

I do a rice diet with low fodmap but it's not easy to recover my health.

Once again thank you so much


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

Try VLS#3 probiotic. It has improved my situation so much. Can't believe how it has helped me. Over the counter. Ask you pharmacist if they carry it. If not they can order it for you. Costs $50.00 for a 30 day supply. Must be refrigerated. What have you got to lose? Hope you try it. Everybody is different but good luck.


----------

